# I GIVE UP!!!



## Craftdiggity (Oct 20, 2011)

I am officially writing off a portion of our society as of right now.


----------



## intillzah (Oct 20, 2011)

Ya know what's even more frightening....   People like that reproduce and also vote....


----------



## Fred (Oct 20, 2011)

I wonder just how is it that these kind of people even know how to take a breath of air ...


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 20, 2011)

They passed the test.  They are qualified to do a segment of Jay Walking with Leno.

You just can't fix stupid.


----------



## Akula (Oct 20, 2011)

I want to know who taught the deer to read in the first place


----------



## navycop (Oct 20, 2011)

Why don't they just put up a BIG sign that says "Slow down dummies!"


----------



## jasontg99 (Oct 20, 2011)

navycop said:


> Why don't they just put up a BIG sign that says "Slow down dummies!"


 

Uhhhhh.......OK.


----------



## navycop (Oct 20, 2011)

jasontg99 said:


> navycop said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't they just put up a BIG sign that says "Slow down dummies!"
> ...


 I meant if deer are getting hit, people are driving to fast. The sign will tell them to slow down.


----------



## xxShadowxx (Oct 21, 2011)

anyone have some chlorine to toss in the gene pool?


----------



## jasontg99 (Oct 21, 2011)

Mike,

I knew what you meant. I was messing around with you. :wink::biggrin:


----------



## philipff (Oct 21, 2011)

*deer crossing*

The best part is that the idiot put her name on the letter!~~~!  p.


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 21, 2011)

navycop said:


> jasontg99 said:
> 
> 
> > navycop said:
> ...



What the heck are you talking about??  Everyone knows that it's the deer who reads the signs.  I mean that's why this chick wants to move the sign to a safer part of the road.  I mean seriously...:wink::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## rlofton (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's your sign!!!


----------



## Daniel (Oct 21, 2011)

rlofton said:


> Here's your sign!!!


That is what I was thinking. There definitly needs to be a new sign but it isn't for the deer.


----------



## randyrls (Oct 21, 2011)

My psychic senses are telling me her hair color and occupation!

Maybe they could put a stop light and a walk/don't walk sign for the deer.  She could train the deer to push the button before crossing.


----------



## Boz (Oct 21, 2011)

I think we need to thin out the herd.  The deer are not the problem.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 21, 2011)

It no longer surprises me.


----------



## jcm71 (Oct 21, 2011)

:biggrin:As a result of the 787 billion dollar stimulus package, the Lake Jackson  Ecopassage or "turtle crossing" in Tallahassee, FL is finally coming to  pass.

Well, if they can build a $3.4 million dollar turtle tunnel in Tallahassee, by golly, let's start building deer overpasses.  That will solve the problem.  :biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Oct 21, 2011)

witz1976 said:


> What the heck are you talking about??  Everyone knows that it's the deer who reads the signs.  I mean that's why this chick wants to move the sign to a safer part of the road.  I mean seriously...:wink::biggrin::biggrin:





randyrls said:


> My psychic senses are telling me her hair color and occupation!
> 
> Maybe they could put a stop light and a walk/don't walk sign for the deer.  She could train the deer to push the button before crossing.




Yeah, and the dummy's name is TIM. She really *IS* dumb!


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks like Tim bumped his head diving into the gene pool...

"Halp! Halp! Tim needs an adult!" :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 21, 2011)

intillzah said:


> Ya know what's even more frightening.... People *like that reproduce* and also vote....


And probably in greater numbers than people who are smart enough to know better!!!!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Oct 21, 2011)

randyrls said:


> ...Maybe they could put a stop light and a walk/don't walk sign for the deer...


Funny you say that, when I was in Banff Alberta a moose walked up the sidewalk and stopped at a light, it waited and started to walk when the walk sign came on.

I know it was fluke but my wife and I were shocked!

AK


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 21, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> intillzah said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know what's even more frightening.... People *like that reproduce* and also vote....
> ...



IF a sign confuses them, what are the odds they know how to use birth control?


----------



## edicehouse (Oct 21, 2011)

It is just like the letter to the editor where "People should get their meat from the grocery store, where no animals were hurt making that meat!"


----------



## ssajn (Oct 21, 2011)

Why don't they just put up a crosswalk with lights like they do for pedestrians.


----------



## renowb (Oct 21, 2011)

I gave up a long time ago!


----------



## John Pratt (Oct 21, 2011)

Just further proof that half the population has an IQ of less than 100.


----------



## kenspens (Oct 21, 2011)

again this world is full of brilliance and idiocy!! just my two cents !! lol

 ken 
kenspens


----------



## TheRealSmith (Oct 21, 2011)

New idea for sign

Attention humans...
deer are crossing here slow down 
or go another way!!


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 21, 2011)

John Pratt said:


> Just further proof that half the population has an IQ of less than 100.


  That would be the big half.


----------



## penhead (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks Chris..that's the most I have laughed in a while...

...and then I saddened when I realized she is probably serious ;(





Craftdiggity said:


> I am officially writing off a portion of our society as of right now.


----------



## keithbyrd (Oct 21, 2011)

randyrls said:


> My psychic senses are telling me her hair color and occupation!
> 
> Maybe they could put a stop light and a walk/don't walk sign for the deer. She could train the deer to push the button before crossing.


 
The item was signed by Tim Abbott - that probably is not a "her"!


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Oct 22, 2011)

I showed a friend of mine and he wants them to move the sign to his hunting area... I am going to get a sign made to go on the bottom of my kayak that tell the fish to jump in my cooler...lol


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 22, 2011)

This makes for a good Saturday morning read.  Can't imagine people being this stupid, but hey...it takes all kinds.


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 22, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> John Pratt said:
> 
> 
> > Just further proof that half the population has an IQ of less than 100.
> ...



One quick quiz, it that 100 IQ the total or for each individual?
Charles


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 22, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > John Pratt said:
> ...


 Yes!


----------



## Rick_G (Oct 22, 2011)

intillzah said:


> Ya know what's even more frightening....   People like that reproduce and also vote....



They reproduce but I seriously doubt they would make the effort to vote, although a lot of politicians seem to think they do.


----------



## pinelumber (Oct 22, 2011)

*deer crossing*

*Wait there is more!!!!  I Googled his name and sure enough there he is.  A news article about him cutting a hole in the roof to put out a fire that may have gotten in the wall.  I think it was a coffee pot or something.  He is a volunteer fireman they even have a picture of him doing it.  He even had to cross rte 231 to get to the fire!!


*

Dennis 
Pine Lumber :bananen_smilies104::RockOn:


----------



## Crickett (Oct 22, 2011)

thewishman said:
			
		

> Yeah, and the dummy's name is TIM. She really IS dumb!



Thank-you!  I scrolled back to re-read the article and was wondering when TIM became a woman's name.

Sent from my iPhone because it's smarter than Ron's


----------



## jasontg99 (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like "Idiocracy" may be a prophecy.


----------



## AnachitlPut (Oct 23, 2011)

my personal favorit is 
*Why do hunters like to kill animals? Why don't they buy store meat where no animals were hurt to make it?*


----------



## AlanZ (Oct 23, 2011)

> Just further proof that half the population has an IQ of less than 100.


 
It's unlikely that this is the case... 100 is considered the *mean* (average) IQ.

However, I recall hearing that a former governor of New York was outraged when he heard that half of all NY students were reading below the *median* reading level.

I was outraged (and amused) at his outrage... and his name wasn't even "Tim"


----------



## renowb (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree...If deer weren't killed, they would run rampant! Some people don't understand that.



Luke Putman said:


> my personal favorit is
> *Why do hunters like to kill animals? Why don't they buy store meat where no animals were hurt to make it?*


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 23, 2011)

AlanZ said:


> > Just further proof that half the population has an IQ of less than 100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first statement is true.. IQ tests graphs that I've seen all have a normal distribution with 100 being the center point of the curve so indeed about half of all IQ scores will be less than 100.  Mean and median in this case are about the same.


----------



## azamiryou (Oct 24, 2011)

penhead said:


> ...and then I saddened when I realized she is probably serious



I know someone from that town who claims to know Tim, and that he was NOT serious. He was appalled at the crazy stupid letters that get printed in the paper, and thought he'd send in one that was especially outlandish as satire. Sure enough, it got printed.

Are there people who are really that stupid? Probably. But Tim isn't one of them, he's just a guy with a sharp wit.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Could be*

Of course the letters editor could also have had a sense of humor and printed it to show how stupid some of the letters they receive are.  If it is a small town newspaper they might just have a policy of printing all of the letters they receive that are not slanderous, liabilous or full of bad language.



azamiryou said:


> penhead said:
> 
> 
> > ...and then I saddened when I realized she is probably serious
> ...


----------



## Rob73 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hilarious


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 25, 2011)

Andrew_K99 said:


> randyrls said:
> 
> 
> > ...Maybe they could put a stop light and a walk/don't walk sign for the deer...
> ...


A long time ago, I lived in a downtown area with my german shep.  Our thrice daily walking tour required crossing a couple busy roads.  It wasn't long before my dog took to automatically stopping and sitting at the 'don't walk' signals and getting up and starting to walk when they turned.



AlanZ said:


> > Just further proof that half the population has an IQ of less than 100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assuming that it was a national reading level that they were being compared to, I understand and share his outrage.  He should certainly expect the state's schools to perform better than the national average.



Smitty37 said:


> azamiryou said:
> 
> 
> > penhead said:
> ...


I bet that every letters editor for every paper in teh country would have printed that letter.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 25, 2011)

sbell111 said:


> Andrew_K99 said:
> 
> 
> > randyrls said:
> ...


 Only if there was a statistically significent difference in the distribution curve for New York scores then for the national scores, would there be much difference in the medians since both would be very large samples there could be a pretty big difference in the mean without much effect on the median.

Consider the positive integers 100 100 50 11 10 10 10 mean is 41.57 median is 11. Change the numbers to 1000 1000 500 11 10 10 10 mean is 363 median is still 11. That's an unusual example but it illustrates the point. Median points to distribution with nothing to do with average - mean is average.


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 25, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanZ said:
> ...



Honestly, I don't think that I need to give a math class for my point to be valid.  The governor has every reason to expect his state's schools to perform better than average.


----------



## THarvey (Oct 25, 2011)

sbell111 said:


> Andrew_K99 said:
> 
> 
> > randyrls said:
> ...



That sounds more list a letter the newspaper editor would write in my town.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 25, 2011)

sbell111 said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > sbell111 said:
> ...


  The orginal point seems to me to have been that the governor mistook median for mean Steve, if your point was unrelated to that mistake and that the governor should expect the mean for his state to be higher than the mean nation wide, you're right - if you were agreeing with the governor that more than half of the states students should be higher than the national median, there is no basis for that even if more than half score above average.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 25, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> intillzah said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know what's even more frightening.... People *like that reproduce* and also vote....
> ...



Oh Smitty you haven't been to Western Tennessee, here they go skinny dipping in the gene pool. Fortunately some forget to resurface or to breath!!


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 25, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty37 said:
> ...



My post stands on it's own.  You need not try to find meaning in it that isn't directly written.  Once again, if the governor was comparing his state with the national average, I'm right with him.  Beyond that, I'll hold judgement on the mean/medium issue because I am not familiar with the actual situation and I have seen enough 'internet truths' turn out to be horribly erred.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 25, 2011)

sbell111 said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > sbell111 said:
> ...


 Where did you see anything about the governor comparing his state to the national *average* Steve...it isn't in the post you responded to.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Yes I have*



bitshird said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > intillzah said:
> ...


 
I have been to Western Tennessee (At least the western 1/3) when I vacationed in the Land Between the Lakes area.  I actually stayed near Murray KY but visited TN a number of times.  I've also stayed in Bean Station on the Eastern part of the State.


----------



## AlanZ (Oct 25, 2011)

"Assuming that it was a national reading level that they were being compared to, I understand and share his outrage. He should certainly expect the state's schools to perform better than the national average."

Smitty,

No he was appalled by the fact that half of all the NY students were reading below the median level for NY students.

Of course, after he said that, someone explained to him that the median is the point where exactly half are above and half below.


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 26, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty37 said:
> ...



Good grief.  Just read my post.  It says what I meant it to say.  Please don't continue to try to read more into my posts than what is there and then try to parse that into some kind of major debate.


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 26, 2011)

AlanZ said:


> "Assuming that it was a national reading level that they were being compared to, I understand and share his outrage. He should certainly expect the state's schools to perform better than the national average."
> 
> Smitty,
> 
> ...



Sounds like he misunderstood the original data.  It happens.  Still it's understandable for him to be upset if the median is too low.


----------



## AlanZ (Oct 26, 2011)

"Sounds like he misunderstood the original data. " 

Of course this is what happened. What was sad/funny was that he didn't recognize what "median" meant, and proceeded with his outrage.

For anyone who's still confused by this, "median" is not the average (it's the midpoint)... "mean" is the average.


----------

